# Hey Big Jim, How about Biscuits & Gravy Pot Pie



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I was in Walmart today and saw their brand of Big Biscuits for 98 cents.
So, in the cart it went for southern style sausage & gravy pot pie. 
I used 5 sausage patties (= 5 Italian sausage links) but 4 would have been enough.

In 1 tab of olive oil and 3 pats of butter - I fried 1/2 chopped onion and the broken up
sausage until cooked...then in the pan I added 2 tablespoons of flour and mixed it in...
then add 2 cups of milk stirring all the time...Add 1 tea rubbed sage, salt and pepper and a bit 
of garlic salt...Cook everything for several minutes stirring constantly ...Last minute I added two handfuls of torn up fresh baby spinach. If it’s too thick add more milk.

Then line greased 6” pie plate with biscuits...fill with sausage mix, and top with more
biscuits...I cooked it @ 425* for about 15 minutes.

With each forkful you grab a bit of the top crust...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That looks great, I bet it was really really good. Where do you get all your ideas? I would have never thought of that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> That looks great, I bet it was really really good. Where do you get all your ideas? I would have never thought of that.


I donno where I get these Ideas...It was really good...The green tint was from the added
spinach...My next Pie is going to be Beef Pot Pie.
There so easy to whip up with the biscuit crust.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Your a bad person TK and did you order those 6 pie plates?

Your using so many biscuits you need to get this. I did. I make them with abandon now. This place make Krusteaz. Good stuff.









Continental Mills Ranch Hand Buttermilk Biscuit Mix - 5 Lb.


Continental Mills Ranch Hand Buttermilk Biscuit Mix - 5 Lb.



www.roundeyesupply.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Your a bad person TK and did you order those 6 pie plates?
> 
> Your using so many biscuits you need to get this. I did. I make them with abandon now. This place make Krusteaz. Good stuff.


No, those pie plates weren’t for me, I was asking for a friend. I passed it on...
you know that I don’t like leftovers, except for lasagna and turkey dinner.

No biscuit mix for me...The flavor of the buttermilk biscuit in the tube
is so easy...and tasty too. 
I rather make bread and pizza dough any day over biscuits.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sausage, biscuits and gravy.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Y'all are about to get me to slobberin here. I like the can biscuits when I don't feel like slangin flour everywhere. I do prefer home made with buttermilk though . I bet that mix would be really good with the buttermilk flavor plus real buttermilk also.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

But, biscuits are so easy!. . . But, maybe it's because we usually make drop biscuits.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> But, biscuits are so easy!. . . But, maybe it's because we usually make drop biscuits.


When I make them, I kneed them pretty good, I like a biscuit that will stay together when soppin sorghum molasses, honey or thicken gravy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I make drop biscuits in soup, like chicken soup! love em in soup.
I also make corn muffins with jalapeño peppers in them, but I use Jiffy. 
Oh, and I make drop biscuits as well.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I like mine nice and round and the same size as a sausage patty. I use a cutter for that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I like mine nice and round and the same size as a sausage patty. I use a cutter for that.


Big Daddy size.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Big Daddy size.


OK and when I make a pot pie with biscuit topping I'll use my mix and roll/pat it out and cut it to size.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

When are you making it? I want to see it when you do make it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Ok but don't hold your breath. I haven't decided on a filling. My 6" pie plates showed up a couple days ago.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> When are you making it? I want to see it when you do make it.


Well dang it I made the sausage and gravy pot pies today. I'd forgotten this thread but had the camera hot and still didn't take pictures. Made 2 6" pies and leftover biscuits and sausage gravy for my breakfast. Told wife don't touch the leftovers they're mine. I'm stuffed.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Dern, I forgot about the gravy pot pies, I am not even hungry and that sounds sooooo good right now.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@BigJim, you just have that kind of personality. People want to feed you!😄


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww shucks, Nik.


----------

